# Blue Throat Trigger Fish Concern



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally pulled the trigger (bad joke) and purchased the Blue Throat Trigger that I have been considering for a few weeks. The lfs verified my water parameters because I wanted to make sure. When I got him home he was quiet irritated in the bag. Because of that, and my fears of over stressing him / her I allowed it to go free after ten minutes or so of floating and adding my tank water. 

The fish bolted to the bottom and into the rock work and has not moved since. I can see that the fish is alive by watching his eyes move, it is not stuck and it does not seem to have any visual indicators of problems?

Does anyone know if this is normal behavior for a trigger?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

rk4435 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger (bad joke) and purchased the Blue Throat Trigger that I have been considering for a few weeks. The lfs verified my water parameters because I wanted to make sure. When I got him home he was quiet irritated in the bag. Because of that, and my fears of over stressing him / her I allowed it to go free after ten minutes or so of floating and adding my tank water.
> 
> The fish bolted to the bottom and into the rock work and has not moved since. I can see that the fish is alive by watching his eyes move, it is not stuck and it does not seem to have any visual indicators of problems?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal behavior for a trigger?


How long has he been doing this?


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

He did that for about 24 hours when first introduced, then he became more social. I believe my set up was too small. I was able to trade him away to someone with a 125 gallon reef tank, I think he will be much happier.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

rk4435 said:


> He did that for about 24 hours when first introduced, then he became more social. I believe my set up was too small. I was able to trade him away to someone with a 125 gallon reef tank, I think he will be much happier.


125 is probably the bare minimum for this kind of fish. Triggers tend to get large and are always more comfortable in something 6' long.


----------

